# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Piss take pics

## Philipo

We were diggin a large hole at work for a survey marker this week & we took some funny / piss take pics, common people show yours  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

are you up behind mangahou power station?.looks like it whats the hole for C@NTY diggin up there, I put up the security fence around the substation accross the road

----------


## Philipo

Nar NS it,s up the Tiratea Catchment, but ur right about the digging, it was a total shit we pulled some bowling ball sized rocks out'a that hole  :X X:

----------


## Neckshot

yeap slatey routee fuckin poo digging all hand digging aye! no point geeting flung of a digger or post hole machine. all up around there is bloody nice to work in no matter how bad the digging is.

----------


## Dundee

I don't want too be your secretary now :Omg: Bury them in a hole :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Here's a piss take for ya Flip Flop, this is a year or so ago... cheeky little shits made me sit on some phone books! I'm not that short!! (Greenies are staff, rest are students on their cadet SNCO course).

----------


## sako75

At guess Phillipo you will be digging the longdrop on your roar trip next year  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Raging Bull

Three guys to dig one hole? wtf? haha... the third photo cracks me up.

----------


## Rushy

> Three guys to dig one hole? wtf? haha... the third photo cracks me up.


Its in the old Ministry of Works hand book RB.  One to dig, one to supervise and one to make the morning tea.

----------


## Toby

Make that 4, one to lean on the shovel, Or is that just a Wairoa thing?

----------


## Rushy

> Make that 4, one to lean on the shovel, Or is that just a Wairoa thing?


No that is global but thay only had three of them in the picture so some bugger had to be doing the work.

----------


## Toby

haha

----------


## PerazziSC3

Flat white tail taken in 2009

----------


## Toby

What did ya run that over with haha

----------


## PerazziSC3

243

----------


## Toby

I'm lost for words.

----------


## Twoshotkill

My take the piss van i used to own

----------


## kokako

Fark! If OSH see the first photos why will burry you!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fark! If OSH see the first photos why will burry you!!


I was going to mention the entrapment thing myself but figure Philipo has just got out of one of those

----------


## Spanners

Working hard as usual

----------


## veitnamcam

Lol. I used to regularly bust a 1st sleeping on cardboard next to the main(and the alarm) hidden from view round by the fuel transfer valves. Usually I just left him but If I was really bored Id find something and make a really loud noise(fuck what was that!) to wake him so we could have a coffee and talk shit.

----------


## Twoshotkill

sleeping / planking........... sleeplanking??

----------


## Twoshotkill



----------

